# s4 twin turbo swap into mk4 jetta



## project2.sloww (Aug 22, 2009)

I am just curious about how hard this would be.
Has it been done?


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: s4 twin turbo swap into mk4 jetta (project2.sloww)*

LOL...youll need the whole s4/a6 as a donor. go look at the corrado build that company did with the 2.7t for an "idea" of whats involved...pretty interesting to see.


----------



## project2.sloww (Aug 22, 2009)

yea i wasn't gonna do it i just thought it would be cool haha


----------



## vr6spooled (Dec 27, 2006)

I saw that corrado in many stages. Its basiclly an s4 with a corrdo body droped on to it.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (vr6spooled)*

why would you want to? S4 guys are pulling the 2.7t out in favour of vr6-t's.
Just do a vrt build, cheaper in the long run, and way less headaches. Keep in mind the 2.7t is a longitudinally mounted engine, all Jetta's have transverse.


----------

